# Member "titles"?



## jgreiner (Sep 20, 2006)

Just something I'm curious about......

How exactly does one become a "distinguished forum member" or "forum contributor" or "forum jerk" :mrgreen: ?

Is there some kind of nomination process, initiation and/or party given for such achievements?! 

Again, just curious!

John


----------



## 1saxman (Feb 3, 2003)

Apparently the forum owner decides to award titles based on history. This is better than most forums that go by post count with no regard to quality of content.


----------



## NissanVintageSax (Jun 24, 2004)

Slightly arbitrary, but far less arbitrary and meaningless than other forums that give titles out based on post count.


----------



## swperry1 (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm not sure how one becomes distinguished or the village jerk. Forum contributor is automatic and recognizes a donation to the forum. The highlighted names are contributors, and I believe that the color has to do with the most recent year the member contributed. You can edit or change your title in the profile settings...that's how I became "just a guy who plays saxophone."


----------



## Dr G (Feb 2, 2003)

jgreiner said:


> Just something I'm curious about......
> 
> How exactly does one become a "distinguished forum member" or "forum contributor" or "forum jerk" :mrgreen: ?
> 
> ...


I'll nominate you (not that anyone would listen). What would you like to be?


----------



## mascio (Nov 11, 2008)

i hearby nominate John as "Highly Distinguished and All Around Good Guy". (not to mention awesome sax and clarinet player).


----------



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

These were just somewhat arbitrary designations for fun. Anyone really concerned about it might be taking themselves too seriously.


----------



## Honeyboy (May 24, 2003)

I was told by a moderator that someone suggested I get the title because he found my posts helpful. The moderator also said he had been meaning to do it for awhile, but never got around to it. Since no one has heard me play, it isn't based on that.:mrgreen:


----------



## jgreiner (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks everyone! No biggie at all and as I said in my O/P, I'm just curious about it! Color me stooopid, but I thought "forum contributor" to mean that person contributed something to the forum in general, etc. Wasn't thinking it referred to the monetary kind of thing. Makes complete sense!

Dr. G., what would I like to be? For starters, someone who is for once happy with how I play and stop searching for the "perfect reed and mouthpiece".......neither which exist as you know!

Mascio, oh shush! Thank you, sir!

John


----------



## HeyJoe (Jul 5, 2008)

It all has to do with how well you play...the more post's that you have, the better player you is!


----------



## NissanVintageSax (Jun 24, 2004)

Well, my Alto/Tenor search is finally over! Well, unless I come across a cheap T992 !


----------



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

(Gad. Gremlins.)


----------



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

HeyJoe said:


> It all has to do with how well you play...the more post's that you have, the better player you is!


Absolutely! I've gotten to be such a good player with all my posting, I don't even bring my horn to gigs, anymore. I just open an empty case, stand on stage and look intimidating.


----------



## jgreiner (Sep 20, 2006)

If it was simply for bloviating, I'd be known as "useless pontificator". ;-)


----------



## GT (Feb 3, 2003)

I've got to look into this........So, you mean if I get my post count up......I'll play better????

I'M IN!!!!!!


----------



## GT (Feb 3, 2003)

Double post......


----------



## B Flat (Mar 26, 2011)

GT said:


> Double post......


Sounding better already.


----------



## HeyJoe (Jul 5, 2008)

Hey, that's what I was going to say, beat me to it,haha.


----------



## GT (Feb 3, 2003)

B Flat said:


> Sounding better already.


I got news for you..........it's not working.........


----------



## B Flat (Mar 26, 2011)

GT said:


> I got news for you..........it's not working.........


Keep posting.
The problem is you're spending too much time practicing and not enough on SOTW.
Dedication is key here.
Priorities.


----------



## NissanVintageSax (Jun 24, 2004)

B Flat said:


> Keep posting.
> The problem is you're spending too much time practicing and not enough on SOTW.
> Dedication is key here.
> Priorities.


Sad, but true!


----------

